

Re: Reg A+. Startup investing for everyone isn’t quite there yet - gbelote
https://wefunder.com/post/47-startup-investor-for-anyone-isnt-quite-there-yet

======
gbelote
I'm one of the founders of Wefunder. I'm happy to answer any questions you
have about the new regulations or equity crowdfunding in general!

